# ISO Mazuri



## DawnH (Apr 29, 2015)

Every evening Tuleo gets 4 pellets soaked in water with is nighttime greens. I looked on the Mazuri site direct to purchase more but wanted to check here first. I am thinking about order 25lbs from Mazuri ($40 with shipping) as no where local carries the large bag and it should last a year (cheaper to purchase than the smaller 1lb size and he will only be growing so it makes sense... right?) Does anyone here sell it in smaller quantities (maybe 10lbs?) if so - could you pls message me with a quote or if anyone has another site to purchase from/thoughts, please let me know.

Thank you


----------



## G-stars (Apr 29, 2015)

Check your local feed stores, if not currently in stock ask if they can order it. I get 25lbs for less than $30. I freeze it or refrigerate it. Keeps it fresher longer.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 29, 2015)

Tyler at tortoisesupply.com sells it. You can buy 2lbs. Seeing as how you only use 4 pellets at a time....2lbs will still last you a long time.


----------



## G-stars (Apr 29, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Tyler at tortoisesupply.com sells it. You can buy 2lbs. Seeing as how you only use 4 pellets at a time....2lbs will still last you a long time.



True but value-wise, it makes more sense to buy the bigger one. I don't use the whole bag as my animals can't eat that much, so I take what I need and donate the rest to rescues.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2015)

G-stars said:


> True but value-wise, it makes more sense to buy the bigger one. I don't use the whole bag as my animals can't eat that much, so I take what I need and donate the rest to rescues.



You can donate it my way anytime man!!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Every evening Tuleo gets 4 pellets soaked in water with is nighttime greens.



Dawn, I would not feed him Mazuri every day. Once or twice a week is really enough. I might go 3-4 times a week if I was trying to rehab a slow grower that had had a rough start in life.


----------



## G-stars (Apr 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> You can donate it my way anytime man!!!



If you were closer I would Tom. Shipping it would be too costly, I presume.


----------



## Roughfxr (Apr 29, 2015)

I had *INQUIRED* on the large bulk bag at my local feed store while stocking up on seeds - they called me last wk to tell me they got it in... I was just asking HOW MUCH.. Lol I told them I would be by this wk to pick it up. Its 35$ and some change... I am in plano, and depending where you are at in s.e. tx as I travel to gilmer/longview Very often and i will be than happy to split it with you. As my baby star, and single male leopard have no intentions on eating all of this anytime soon.. I am sure shipping is reasonable as well being we are same state. I know FedEx/ups overnight is nearly half price in state.

This goes for the rest of the forum members! Plenty to go around!


----------



## DawnH (Apr 29, 2015)

Team Gomberg said:


> Tyler at tortoisesupply.com sells it. You can buy 2lbs. Seeing as how you only use 4 pellets at a time....2lbs will still last you a long time.


 I had a 2lb bag in my cart along with some hay and shipping was the same price as the items in my cart. Yikes!


----------



## DawnH (Apr 29, 2015)

G-stars said:


> Check your local feed stores, if not currently in stock ask if they can order it. I get 25lbs for less than $30. I freeze it or refrigerate it. Keeps it fresher longer.


Ohhh. I didn't think about the feed stores. I will check. Thank you!


----------



## DawnH (Apr 29, 2015)

Tom said:


> Dawn, I would not feed him Mazuri every day. Once or twice a week is really enough. I might go 3-4 times a week if I was trying to rehab a slow grower that had had a rough start in life.


 
Ugh. Really?! Have I done him any harm?  He gets is maybe 5 times a week. Just a few pellets (I just bumped it to 4 last week) every evening. How much SHOULD I give him? He will be 2 in July and is around 8" if that makes any difference. He eats fresh all day but I like to make him a little nighttime snack plate because I am OCD and want to make sure he gets all he needs and I feel like the pellets might supplement anything I am missing. Even though I don't think I am missing anything.

But maybe I am.

Am I?

I am gonna go breathe into a paper bag for a moment...


----------



## DawnH (Apr 29, 2015)

Roughfxr said:


> I had *INQUIRED* on the large bulk bag at my local feed store while stocking up on seeds - they called me last wk to tell me they got it in... I was just asking HOW MUCH.. Lol I told them I would be by this wk to pick it up. Its 35$ and some change... I am in plano, and depending where you are at in s.e. tx as I travel to gilmer/longview Very often and i will be than happy to split it with you. As my baby star, and single male leopard have no intentions on eating all of this anytime soon.. I am sure shipping is reasonable as well being we are same state. I know FedEx/ups overnight is nearly half price in state.
> 
> This goes for the rest of the forum members! Plenty to go around!


 Not close to me but you are a rock star for the offer. Thank you!!


----------



## Roughfxr (Apr 29, 2015)

Well, if change your mind - let me know ill drop ship snail mail! As for any other forum members I will gladly offer up the same. I believe MOST can get even the little bags to the big bags. They had one small bag but exp soon and it was only about a dollar cheaper than petco/petsmart. But for someone feeding a pack of hungry tortoises a large bag would be gone in no time.

I don't want to hijack this thread into a food topic debate - one would think mazuri tortoise chow daily would provide better results than any staple single green? I try to do variety, dandelion greens, romain, watercress etc.. I have even soaked maz pellets & zoomeds tortoise diet and mixed into the greens, kinda like a "seasoning" being that it had decent fiber content and multiple beneficial ingredients. Mixed results to the tortoises liking. As any herp keeper should know, variety of recommended proven food choices is best. As I wouldn't want just steak medium everyday from here on out (tempting) but it can't be healthy and I am sure I would get tired of it eventually as our herps do & would...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 30, 2015)

The feed store 25 pound bags are about $32 here. They say iguana and crocodile food. However, you need the "RED" label bags. It is specifically for tortoises. Same bag. different tag attached to it.
Your tortoises will like it so much that they will likely refuse to eat anything else and have to be weaned back off of it. You'll find a balance. I feed wetted mazuri whipped up in a food processor with everything else I want mine to eat mixed right in and serve it about every other day with other greens.


----------



## Tom (Apr 30, 2015)

DawnH said:


> Ugh. Really?! Have I done him any harm?



Oh jeez. Relax. No you have not harmed him. I didn't mean to scare you. Put down the bag now...

I just don't think they need it, or should get it every day. A little bit mixed with greens 5 times a week definitely would do no harm, its just not necessary. I prefer to feed them more weeds, grass, leaves and succulents. I just use Mazuri as a supplement to make sure there are no subtle dietary deficiencies or imbalances in the greens stuff I'm feeding.

Some people feed it more than me, some people don't feed it at all, but we all have healthy happy torts.


----------



## DawnH (Apr 30, 2015)

Roughfxr said:


> Well, if change your mind - let me know ill drop ship snail mail! As for any other forum members I will gladly offer up the same. I believe MOST can get even the little bags to the big bags. They had one small bag but exp soon and it was only about a dollar cheaper than petco/petsmart. But for someone feeding a pack of hungry tortoises a large bag would be gone in no time.
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread into a food topic debate - one would think mazuri tortoise chow daily would provide better results than any staple single green? I try to do variety, dandelion greens, romain, watercress etc.. I have even soaked maz pellets & zoomeds tortoise diet and mixed into the greens, kinda like a "seasoning" being that it had decent fiber content and multiple beneficial ingredients. Mixed results to the tortoises liking. As any herp keeper should know, variety of recommended proven food choices is best. As I wouldn't want just steak medium everyday from here on out (tempting) but it can't be healthy and I am sure I would get tired of it eventually as our herps do & would...



I am not sure if you were just talking out loud (I like to do that) or if this was directed at my post but to clarify - Tuleo is outside weather permitting eating roses, Mexican heather, various grasses and other tortoise safe goodness growing in our gardens. I give him the Mazuri in the evening when he comes in along with Kale/prickly pear/Arugula/collard greens/something along this line - a mix match depending on what I have on hand as a treat. Paranoid Mom making sure he has a snack when he wakes up in the middle of the night.


----------



## DawnH (Apr 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The feed store 25 pound bags are about $32 here. They say iguana and crocodile food. However, you need the "RED" label bags. It is specifically for tortoises. Same bag. different tag attached to it.
> Your tortoises will like it so much that they will likely refuse to eat anything else and have to be weaned back off of it. You'll find a balance. I feed wetted mazuri whipped up in a food processor with everything else I want mine to eat mixed right in and serve it about every other day with other greens.



Yes! He loves it as a crumbled topping (I soak them in warm water) over his nighttime greens. I have been doing this for a year and a half and thus far he has never refused to eat anything else. *fingers crossed*


----------



## DawnH (Apr 30, 2015)

Tom said:


> Oh jeez. Relax. No you have not harmed him. I didn't mean to scare you. Put down the bag now...
> 
> I just don't think they need it, or should get it every day. A little bit mixed with greens 5 times a week definitely would do no harm, its just not necessary. I prefer to feed them more weeds, grass, leaves and succulents. I just use Mazuri as a supplement to make sure there are no subtle dietary deficiencies or imbalances in the greens stuff I'm feeding.
> 
> Some people feed it more than me, some people don't feed it at all, but we all have healthy happy torts.



Whew. 

That is exactly what I do. He gets the yard during the day (or I will walk through the yard with scissors clipping goodness if the weather is not good enough for him to go out) but I feel more comfortable making sure he has a snack plate at night (as mentioned above.)


----------

